# I got a new Apple!



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I hope it works better than that stupid PC I had

[attachment=0:8t74eml4]ATT00013.jpeg[/attachment:8t74eml4]


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bored !!!!!!!!!!!!! Are'nt ya. :lol:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I was hoping it was the new Iphone..


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: 

Does it have 1 byte, or 2? Hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Since half of a byte is a nibble (thats true, look it up) it takes 2 nibbles to make a byte. My new apple has a 250 GB hard drive, but since I like to be different... it has a 500 Giga-nibble hard drive


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

That was awesome 
In seriousness I have an apple and a pc. I like both for certain things. If I had to choose one it would be pc simply for ease of use. Meaning it is stil much much much much more universal than mac when doing business. If you're going to use a laptop for work, if you choose a mac you'll be constantly trying to purchase additional software to make it compatable with the business world.

Macs are for coffee shops, digital art, and recording music hahaha


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

drsx said:


>


LMAO!!!


----------

